# Cana to bottom fed



## jtgrey (27/10/14)

If you have to many cana's around your house , you might try doing this ...

Working very well , keeps my dreams of a reo alive !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## crack2483 (27/10/14)

Very nice @jtgrey. Want to do this when I get some spare time. Just need to source a good fire button though.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (27/10/14)

crack2483 said:


> Very nice @jtgrey. Want to do this when I get some spare time. Just need to source a good fire button though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I was lucky to have a 30amp one around , but I am very sure a mechanical one will be the bom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/10/14)

Big ups man that is wicked! 

@crack2483 what you waiting for, make yourself a BF green mamba.
Use a light switch in the meantime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (27/10/14)

Awesome stuff. Looking good man

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

lekker @jtgrey 
that must have taken some work to get working

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (28/10/14)

How do you squonk? Or do you just leave the back cover off?


----------



## jtgrey (28/10/14)

I will still machine the squonk hole for it . I was just to tired last night to setup my cnc machine


----------



## Nooby (28/10/14)

Nicely done though bru  Looking forward to the end result...


----------

